# Thank you Craig Lewis at Erie Outfitters



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

I would like to personally thank Craig for taking care of me and my chance of a lifetime fish. I have potentially caught the biggest steelhead on record in the state of Ohio. 21.3 lbs! Craig made all sorts of accommodations so that I could get the fish weighed and certified as quickly as possible.
Thank You Craig, I will remember this day for the rest of my life,
JW


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job on the fish. I know it will be on TV Saturday AM too, maybe all darn day! What an awesome catch.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

thats frickin awesome man. congrats..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jason, let your uncle know I fixed the article at wkyc.com. I have no idea why they got your name wrong... Must be a "Scott" somewhere in the news they mixed up. 

All is fixed now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the link...

http://www.wkyc.com/sports/outdoors/outdoors_article.aspx?storyid=138555&catid=196


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

craig is a stand up guy and has always been helpful.wow what a fish way to go jw looking forward to get out there after some.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

O-M-G J.W.
Congratulations !!!!

Tell us the story about the rod bend, the drag squeeling ......et all. 

GR


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

That thing is a monster. Good job Craig for getting it weighed and recorded.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats JW, hell of a beautiful fish just wondering if that pig could even jump or how many runs it made before you got it in the net, Great Job Man.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

J.W.
What did you catch it on?? How long did it take to get in?? What a pig. Awesome fish.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Way to go on the new record! You will probably be on an adrenalin high for the next month. Give us a brief blurb about the line and rig you were using and how you nailed it. I'm betting 2 Lb. test!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats J.W.!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason, congratulations on a nice fish and possibly a new state record.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Holy Moly, I thought 17# was big a couple of years ago,

That thing is a monster, Congrats on a new state record, Amazing


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats!! One thing, GET A BIGGER COOLER!!-if you plan to best that catch...


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats! That is outstanding!


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

What an absolute SOW!!!!!!!! I'm sure if you died today the undertaker wouldn't be able to get the smile off your face! WOW... that fish is beautiful!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Now... details... how long did you have to fight it?... what kinda tackle?... etc.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Here's the link...
> 
> http://www.wkyc.com/sports/outdoors/outdoors_article.aspx?storyid=138555&catid=196


Congrats to Jason on the fish of a lifetime...June 25, 2010 will be a day that man never forgets!

Just a few clarifications in that WKYC article in the link someone offered, for the record: the soon to be former record was 20.97# and was taken in 1996 in Conneaut Harbor. ODNR record fish site:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx

Mike


----------



## Fish Obsessed (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations on such a great fish. Wish I could have seen the battle with this fish and I like many others look forward to the details on how the fish was caught and landed!

I recorded the WKYC 11:00 news last evening (Friday) but did not see any report on this. Can anyone tell me if this has been on TV, or if there would be a video clip on the news story anywhere on the internet? I would really like to see this!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice job Jason, thanks mepps for posting those pictures, I happened to be at the bait shop when Joe made the call that they had a potential state record, he was going crazy on the other end the phone, once Craig was able to calm him down, he told them where to dock and sent his own truck down to the ramp to pick them up. Once that fish was weighed in, it was packed full of ice and Craig was working both the shop phone and his cell, making all the right phone calls, to the DNR, Phil Hillman, Mike Durkalec, D'Arcy Egan, and a few taxidermist's, the place was total chaos with everybody coming in. Again nice job Jason, and Joe for netting that beast.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Phenomenal!

Many congratulations!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice fish! That's a fish of a lifetime! Congrats!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on one hell of a fish of a lifetime. Can't wait to hear the story behinnd it.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Top photo is another great pic. Like I suggested to Donkey, 

Enter that one in the Ohio Lake Erie Commission Life on Lake Erie Photo Contest. Deadline is July 16. Details at:

http://lakeerie.ohio.gov/Coastweeks/LifeonLakeEriePhotoContest.aspx


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Another insane picture.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations Jason!!! Fish of a lifetime. Soak it all up and enjoy the ride, you will be buzzin for a long time. Craig is the man, only one problem with him-- he is too nice of a guy (xoxoxoxox) Life on Lake Erie, can it get any better? Congrats again!


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats.. That's an unbelieveable fish..

jay


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that is amazing...one hell of a fish...congrats!!!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome fish, bet your arms were sore


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats JW. What a fish. I suppose we will have to wait for the magazine article to read the story of the catch.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Great catch! Enjoy your moment of fame. Congratulations.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow what a fish! Congrats on the record. I can't even imagine that thing jumping out of the water off the back of the boat.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Beautiful fish! Congrats on a new state record.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful fish!
Congrats


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Jason and I have been down at the campground where neither of us have the internet or would really even give a crap to be on the net out there. I just got home, he usualy stays till Mon. night. Im sure he will have more to say.

Im just blown away I was able to be there and not blow that net job.Be a part of putting the program together, and share a experience of a lifetime. 
Im beat. Long weekend. See yall tomorrow. 

Crazy


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Outstanding. Nice job!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

swweeeet man way to go!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome catch man, congrats to you!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Incredible fish! Congrats....


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy crap - that's a serious DADDY of a fish! Congrats


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Seriously a Monster! Congratulations.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

DAMN


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW ! ! !  Simply amazing,I didn't think they got that big in O - H . Good job Heck greta job landing the Monster trout. :B


----------



## kozski10 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish. Damn! and yes Craig is a great guy for sure. Congratulations ! -Koz :T


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats a beast, I thought 16+ was a big one. That isnt even worth bragging about! I have to imagine it was more like a king staying deep rather than the high acrobatics, lets hear the story! And tell me the spoon!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you Craig for being so bald.If you ain't trollin' a spoon ,you're drifting using you motor for wind power.  worms are for the birds not the fishes !!!!! Givem Steel


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Congrats man.........that had to be one hell of a fight. Thanks to Craig also for helping you out. I know I go in there all winter long picking his brain on steelhead.


----------

